# chicken dipping sauces, rubs



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Fernando Fajita Bath
*_ 
1 1/2 c. vegetable oil
1 c. lemon juice
1 tbsp. green onion, chopped
1/4 tsp. dried rosemary
1/4 tsp. dried thyme
1 tbsp. dried oregano
1 clove garlic, minced
_ 
In a medium bowl, mix together vegetable oil, lemon juice, green onion, rosemary, thyme, oregano and garlic. Place beef or chicken in the marinade. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator approximately 24 hours before grilling as desired. 


*All Girl BBQ Sauce
*_ 
1 c. minced onion
1 stick butter
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 c. white vinegar
2 tsp. dry mustard
1 tbsp. Chinese chili paste
5 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
Juice of 2 limes
1 tbsp. Tabasco sauce
2 bay leaves
1/4 c. brown sugar, firmly packed
2 c. dark beer (or use chicken stock)
_ 
In a heavy pot, sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] the onion in butter until soft and almost golden. Add garlic and sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] a couple of minutes more. Add everything else and simmer on low for 45 minutes to an hour, stirring often. 



*Roasted Red Pepper-Dill Dressing
*_ 
4 lg. red bell peppers
4 med. shallots, minced
1 tsp. olive oil
1 1/2 tsp. dried dill
1/2 c. vegetable broth
1/2 c. rice vinegar
1 tsp. honey
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
_ 
Bake bell peppers on an aluminum foil-lined baking sheet at 500Â° for 20 minutes, or until bell peppers look blistered, turning once. Place bell peppers in a zip-top plastic bag; seal and let stand 10 minutes to loosen skins. Peel bell peppers; remove and discard seeds. 
SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] shallots in hot oil in a skillet over medium-high heat until softened. Remove from heat; stir in dill. Process peppers, shallot mixture, broth, and remaining ingredients in a blender until smooth. Serve over salad greens, or drizzle over grilled fish or chicken. 



*Sauce Florentine
*_ 
1 c. fat-free milk
1 (10 oz.) pkg. frozen spinach, thawed and drained
1/3 c. Dijon mustard
1 tbsp. green onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1/4 c. red pepper, chopped
_ 
Cook and stir milk, spinach, mustard, green onion and garlic in medium saucepan on medium heat 3 to 5 minutes, or until hot. Cool slightly. 
Puree spinach mixture in food processor or electric blender until smooth. Return to saucepan. Add red pepper. Cook on low heat until heated through, stirring frequently. Serve warm with fish, or chicken. 

*Creamy BBQ Dipping Sauce
*_ 
1/2 c. sour cream
1/3 c. barbecue sauce
_ 
Mix sour cream and barbecue sauce. Use as a dipping sauce for grilled meat or poultry, chicken nuggets or French fries. 

*Sweet & Spicy BBQ Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. ketchup
1/3 c. molasses
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1/4 c. olive oil
3 tbsp. prepared mustard
3 cloves garlic
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/4 tbsp. ground black pepper
_ 
Combine sugar, ketchup, molasses, vinegar, olive oil, mustard, garlic, Worcestershire sauce, salt, cayenne pepper and black pepper in blender; cover. Blend until smooth. Refrigerate until ready to use. 
*SERVING SUGGESTION:
*Pour Sweet & Spicy BBQ Sauce over 1 pound beef, chicken or pork; marinate for at least 2 hours or overnight before cooking. 


*Barbecue Sauce With Mustard
*_ 
1/2 c. sugar
1/4 tsp. ground oregano
1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp. cornstarch
1/2 c. vinegar
1 c. molasses
1 c. ketchup
1 c. prepared mustard
2 tbsp. oil
_ 
Combine first 7 ingredients in a small saucepan. Stir in enough vinegar to make a paste. Combine molasses, ketchup, mustard, oil and remaining vinegar; add to herb paste. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes. Remove from heat; cool completely. Pour into a glass jar; cover tightly. Store refrigerated for up to 3 months. Baste over chicken, turkey, ham or hot dogs. Makes 6 servings. 

*Barbecue Teriyaki Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. soy sauce
1 tbsp. Sake or other wine
1/2 c. sugar
1 tsp. grated or ground ginger
1 clove garlic or
1/8 tsp. garlic powder
_ 
Soak meat in sauce for at least an hour before cooking. Grill chicken, shrimp, beef, fish, ribs as desired. Serve with extra sauce heated. 

*Dry Rub
*_ 
2 tbsp. brown sugar
1 tbsp. paprika
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. kosher salt
1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 tsp. dried rosemary leaves
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
_ 
Mix all ingredients together in a small bowl. Rub on ribs, steaks, chops, lamb, chicken or salmon an hour or more before putting on the grill. Heap the coals to one side before putting the meat on the grill, or the brown sugar in the rub will burn as the meat cooks. 

*Basic Red Sauce
*_ 
1/4 c. salad oil
2 tbsp. soy sauce
1/4 c. bourbon, sherry, or wine
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. freshly ground pepper
_ 
Combine all ingredients and pour over meat. Marinate in refrigerator. Also use to baste meat as you cook it. Good on red meat, fish or chicken


*Honey Barbecued Chicken Recipe
BASTING SAUCE:
*_ 
6 tbsp. honey (8 tbsp. if necessary)
3 tbsp. tarragon or white wine vinegar
1 tsp. curry powder
1 tsp. dried tarragon
2 (3 lb.) chickens
Salt and pepper
_ 
In bowl, combine honey, vinegar, curry powder and tarragon. Remove grids from barbecue. Place one or two shallow drip pans, filled with water or stock (you can also add a splash of white wine on the lava rocks). 
Preheat the barbecue to high setting. Arrange chickens on spit, making sure they are evenly balanced. Brush with honey basting sauce and install rotisserie on barbecue with drip pans directly underneath. 
Barbecue at high setting for 10 minutes. Reduce heat to medium and roast chickens, with lid down, for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours, basting every 30 minutes with sauce, until thermometer inserted in thickest part of thigh registers 185Â°. Remove from barbecue, season with salt and pepper, and tent with foil. Let stand 10 minutes before carving. 

*Fiery-Sweet Barbecue Sauce Recipe
*_ 
10 1/4 oz. orange marmalade
1 c. catsup
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1 tbsp. soy sauce
3/4 tsp. celery seed
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper
_ 
Combine all ingredients in a 1 quart glass measuring bowl. Stir until well mixed. Microwave on high for 5 to 7 minutes; stir after 3 minutes. When mixture boils it is done. Excellent with beef, pork, or chicken.


----------



## squeezy (May 5, 2007)

Wow! ... that's a lot of recipes ... I copied some. I can see now that it isn't hard to adapt recipes to smoke ... looking forward to trying some new flavors!


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Lemon-Butter Barbecue Sauce
*_ 
1 stick butter
1 sm. onion, grated
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/3 c. lemon juice
1 tsp. prepared mustard
_ 
Melt butter in small skillet. SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] onion. Add remaining ingredients; heat thoroughly. Baste chicken or steaks over hot coals. 

*Oniony Barbecue Glaze
*_ 
1 env. onion soup mix
3/4 c. chili sauce
2 tbsp. vinegar
1 (12 oz.) jar peach or apricot preserves
_ 
In a small bowl, combine all ingredients. Use as a glaze on spare ribs, chops, kabobs, steaks, burgers and chicken. Just brush on during last half of cooking. Makes 2 1/2 cups. 
 
*Texas BBQ Sauce
*_ 
1/4 c. butter or margarine
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1/4 c. ketchup
1/4 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp. Tabasco sauce
_ 
Bring all ingredients to a boil in a saucepan. If you're baking chicken, pour over the chicken pieces in a foil-lined pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350Â° for 1 hour, basting occasionally. This is enough sauce to cover 6 large pieces of chicken.

*Barbecue Dry Rub
*_ 
1/4 c. ground paprika
1/4 c. coriander seeds, toasted and crushed
1/4 c. cumin seeds, toasted and crushed
1/4 c. light brown sugar
Salt and pepper to taste
_ 
Combine the ingredients in a small mixing bowl. Generously coat fish fillets, chicken, or meat with the dry rub before cooking.

*Green Barbecue Sauce
*_ 
2 1/2 lbs. green tomatoes, coarsely chopped
1 1/2 lbs. tomatillos, husked and coarsely chopped
2 garlic cloves, pressed
1/2 to 1 c. sugar
1 c. white vinegar
1 lg. sweet onion, coarsely chopped (about 1 1/2 c.)
1 tbsp. dry mustard
1/2 tsp. dried crushed red pepper
1 tsp. salt
_ 
Cook all ingredients in a large stockpot over medium-low heat 2 hours, or until tomatoes and tomatillos are tender. Cool. Process green tomato mixture, in batches, in a food processor or blender until smooth.

*Mustard Paint
*_ 
1 (12 oz.) can flat beer
4 c. prepared yellow mustard
1/2 c. dark brown sugar, packed
1 tbsp. hot sauce
1 tsp. sea salt
1 tsp. black pepper
_ 
Combine all ingredients in a nonreactive bowl and store in an airtight jar in the refrigerator. This sauce will keep for several months. You can replace beer with lemon juice or liquor. You can also use the Dijon style mustard for the American mustard. 
My preference is to use just 2 cups of prepared mustard, keep the other ingredients the same and substitute 2 tablespoons of Real Lemon for the flat beer. 
When ready to use, paint the mustard sauce on the meat or chicken and then put your favorite spice rub on. Grill or smoke. 
 

*Chicken Marinade
*_ 
1/2 c. oil
1/3 c. soy sauce
2 tbsp. vinegar
1 tsp. ground ginger
Garlic powder to taste
2 to 3 lbs. chicken breast
_ 
Combine all ingredients in a Ziploc bag. Marinate at least 2 to 3 hours. Grill and enjoy.

*Teriyaki Sauce For Chicken Breasts
*_ 
1 c. soy sauce
1 c. brown sugar
1 tbsp. grated ginger
1 tsp. garlic 
1 tsp. sesame oil
_ 
Marinate chicken breasts several hours. Grill.

*Marinade Sauce
*_ 
1 tbsp. chopped garlic
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
1/3 c. brown sugar
1 tsp. sesame oil
1/2 c. soy sauce
3/4 c. pineapple juice
_ 
Marinade is for 2 pounds of meat. (I use chicken breasts.)

*24 Hour Marinade
 
1/4 c. oil
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 c. soy sauce
1/4 c. brown sugar
1 tbsp. vinegar
2 cloves whole garlic
1 tsp. celery salt
1 tsp. dry mustard
1 tbsp. ginger
* 
Mix well. Pour over roast or chicken. Let stand 24 hours.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

great to hear that,  Im trying to type some of the most interesting ones for people to look through and maby find something they would like to try,


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Mexican Chicken Marinade
 
4 1/2 tbsp. lime juice
Grated zest of 1 lime
3 tbsp. olive oil
3/4 tsp. pepper
1/8 c. cilantro
6 garlic cloves
3 scallions, chopped
1 1/2 tsp. each: cayenne pepper, cumin, chili powder, dry mustard
* 
Mix all ingredients together. May be made 2 days ahead. Marinate chicken for 2 to 4 hours.
 
*Spicy Oriental Fajita Marinade
 
1/2 c. soy sauce
1/4 c. vinegar
1/4 c. water
1 tbsp. chili powder
1 tsp. garlic powder
* 
Mix all ingredients together and pour over chicken, beef, or pork strips. Marinate at least 4 hours.
 

*Open Pit Bar-B-Q Chicken Sauce
*_ 
1 c. oil
2 c. vinegar
2 tbsp. salt
2 tsp. poultry seasoning
1 tsp. pepper
1/3 c. lemon juice
1 tsp. Accent  (MSG)
_ 
Mix all ingredients thoroughly in pan with handle. Baste chicken with brush on grill. Baste on one side and turn over and baste on other side. Continue basting and turning every 15 minutes for 2 1/2 hours. Makes 10 halves.

*Tennessee Barbecue Sauce
*_ 
1 c. cider vinegar
4 tsp. salt
1/4 lb. butter or 1/3 c. corn oil
2 tsp. Tabasco sauce
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
Pinch of garlic powder (optional)
_ 
Good on chicken and pork chops.


*Island Marinade
*_ 
1/3 c. soy sauce
2 green onions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp. curry powder
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
1/4 tsp. red pepper
_ 
Will flavor about 1 pound boneless chicken breasts. Marinade several hours before grilling.

*Greek Marinade
*_ 
Juice of 1 1/2 lemons
3 cloves garlic, pressed
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. oil
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. paprika
Dash black pepper
1/4 tsp. red pepper
_ 
Will flavor about 1 pound boneless chicken breasts. Marinade several hours before grilling.


*Chili Curry Marinade
*_ 
1/2 c. red wine
1/4 c. fresh lemon juice
4 tbsp. olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, crushed
2 tsp. Kosher salt
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. curry powder
_ 
Combine all ingredients. Great marinade for chicken, tri-tip and lamb

*Grill Glaze
*_ 
1 head garlic
1 tbsp. olive oil
2/3 c. water
1 c. pineapple juice
1/4 c. teriyaki sauce
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1 1/3 c. dark brown sugar
3 tbsp. lemon juice
3 tbsp. minced white onion
1 tbsp. bourbon
1 tbsp. crushed pineapple
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
_ 
Cut about 1/2 inch off of top of garlic bulb. Cut the roots so that the garlic will sit flat. Remove papery skin from the garlic, but leave enough so that the cloves stay together. Put garlic into a small casserole dish or baking pan. Drizzle olive oil over it and cover with a lid or foil. Bake in a preheated oven at 325Â° for 1 hour. Remove garlic and let it cool until you can handle it.
Combine water, pineapple juice, teriyaki sauce, soy sauce and brown sugar in a medium saucepan over medium/high heat. Stir occasionally until mixture boils then reduce heat until mixture is just simmering.
Add remaining ingredients to pan and stir. Squeeze the sides of the garlic until the pasty roasted garlic is squeezed out. Measure 2 teaspoons into saucepan and whisk to combine.
Let mixture simmer for 35 to 45 minutes or until sauce has reduced by half and is thick and syrupy. Make sure it doesn't boil over.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Blackened Seasoning Mix
*_ 
1 tbsp. paprika
3/4 tsp. black pepper
3/4 tsp. white pepper
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. oregano
2 1/2 tsp. salt
_ 
Mix all ingredients together. Store in an airtight jar. Perfect to use on all seafood, steaks, and chicken. 

*Basting Sauce For Chicken
 
1 c. vinegar
1/2 c. cooking oil or butter
2 c. water
1 tbsp. poultry seasoning
1 med. onion, minced (optional)
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce (optional)
3 tbsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
2 bay leaves (optional)
* 
Combine all ingredients. Heat to boiling point. Enough sauce for 10 servings of chicken.


*Lady Bird" Johnson's BBQ Sauce
*_ 
1/4 c. butter
1/4 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. vinegar
1/4 c. catsup
1/4 c. Worcestershire sauce
Salt, pepper, Tabasco and red pepper to taste (sometimes add garlic and onion for variety)
_ 
Melt butter in saucepan; add lemon juice, vinegar, catsup, Worcestershire sauce. Bring to a boil and pour over meat to be barbecued.
For barbecuing chicken in the oven, cut chicken in quarters, wash, drain, salt and pepper, and place in pan large enough so pieces of chicken are not on top of each other. Place under broiler flame until chicken is golden brown on both sides. Add barbecue sauce and cook uncovered in oven for about 1 hour, or until nice and tender. Baste often.


*Fajita Marinade
*_ 
1/2 c. lime juice or 1/4 c. lime juice & 1/4 c. Tequila or beer
1 tbsp. crushed dried oregano
1 tbsp. minced garlic
2 tsp. ground cumin
2 tsp. black pepper
_ 
Combine all ingredients. Stir. Use for beef or chicken. Marinate overnight.

*Basic Barbecue Dry Rub
*_ 
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. salt
4 tbsp. cracked black pepper
2 tbsp. onion powder
2 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. cayenne pepper
_ 
Mix all ingredients together and generously sprinkle on chicken, ribs or pork shoulder prior to cooking.


*Herbed Fajita Marinade
*_ 
1 1/2 c. vegetable oil
1 c. lemon juice
1 tbsp. chopped green onion
1/4 tsp. dried rosemary
1/4 tsp. dried thyme
1 tbsp. dried oregano
1 clove garlic, minced
_ 
In a medium bowl, mix together vegetable oil, lemon juice, green onion, rosemary, thyme, oregano and garlic. Place beef or chicken in the marinade. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator approximately 24 hours before grilling as desired.

*Orange Barbeque Sauce
*_ 
6 oz. chili sauce
1/4 c. orange juice
1/4 c. soy sauce
1/4 c. molasses
2 tbsp. vinegar
2 tbsp. onion, grated
1/2 tsp. ginger, grated
2 tsp. hot pepper sauce 
_ 
Combine all ingredients in a large saucepan. Stir to blend then bring to a boil and let it cool. Makes about 1 1/4 cups. Will keep for a brief period if refrigerated. Serve with barbequed ribs, roast chicken or beef. 


*Dipping Sauce For BBQ Chicken
*_ 
1/2 tsp. dried chili flakes or cayenne
2 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped
1 tbsp. brown sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 c. Chinese red rice vinegar
A thinly sliced green onion
1 tbsp. coarsely chopped cilantro leaves
_ 
Pound first 4 ingredients to a paste with mortar and pestle, then dissolve in vinegar. Alternatively, put it all in a blender and blend until smooth. Float the green onions and cilantro on top.

*Chicken With Plum Sauce
*_ 
1 broiler-fryer chicken
(3 lbs.), cut up
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 lg. onion, coarsely chopped
1 garlic clove, crushed
1 (16 oz.) can purple plums
1 tbsp. cider vinegar
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground ginger
1/2 tsp. ground allspice
1/4 tsp. ground cloves
1/8 tsp. Tabasco sauce
_ 
Line half of the barbecue rack with heavy-duty aluminum foil. On unlined side, place chicken on grill about 6 inches above medium coals. Grill for 10 minutes or until just browned, turning occasionally. Move chicken to foil until tender, turning occasionally, about 30 minutes. Meanwhile, heat oil in small saucepan on grill. Add onion and garlic and saute until tender.
Spoon sauce into blender container. Add 1/2 cup liquid drained from plums and discard remaining liquid. Pit the plums and add to sauce in blender. Cover and blend until smooth. Pour sauce mixture into same saucepan. Add vinegar, salt, ginger, allspice, cloves and hot pepper sauce. Bring mixture to a boil, stirring constantly.
Move chicken to side of grill without foil. Brush with plum mixture the last five minutes of grilling or until chicken is glazed. Serve chicken with remaining plum sauce.

*Grilled Garlic Chicken
*_ 
1 chicken for frying
2 garlic heads
1/2 bottle red wine
3 sprigs fresh thyme
1 c. olive oil
Pepper
_ 
Cut the chicken into serving pieces; peel 10 cloves of the garlic and chop them roughly. Marinate the chicken in red wine with the chopped garlic and 3 sprigs fresh thyme for 2 to 4 hours in the refrigerator.
Spread the remaining cloves of garlic, with the skins on in a small baking dish in one layer and cover with the cup of olive oil. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and bake in a preheated 300Â°F oven for 1 1/2 hours or until garlic is completely soft. Puree the garlic through a food mill when it is done. Discard the skins and reserve the puree.
Prepare the charcoal fire. When the fire is ready, remove the chicken from the marinade, pat the pieces dry, and pepper them. Cook the chicken on the grill slowly for about 35 minutes, turning frequently. Spread the garlic puree over the chicken and heat in a 375Â°F oven for 5 minutes. Serve the chicken on a platter.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Low Fat Barbecue Chicken Dinner
*_ 
4 lg. chicken breasts, cubed
1 green pepper, cut up
1 onion, cut up
1/2 to 3/4 c. barbecue sauce
1 to 2 bags Minute rice, boil-in-bags
_ 
Put chicken with green pepper and onion in skillet and barbecue sauce and cover. Let simmer about 15 minutes. While chicken is cooking, boil the rice. When done, place ribs in center of plate. Make a nest and put chicken in center of rice. Looks nice and tastes great.

*South Seas Chicken
*_ 
2 lbs. chicken, cut-up
1/2 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. chili sauce
2 tbsp. Dijon style mustard
1 tbsp. dried basil
1 tbsp. fresh parsley, minced
_ 
Combine lemon juice, chili sauce, mustard, basil and parsley. Mix. Pour over chicken pieces in a shallow baking dish. Let sit in refrigerator for at least 2 hours. Preheat grill. Drain chicken and discard marinade. Grill until done, about 25 to 30 minutes over a medium heat.

*Jerk Chicken
*_ 
1 lb. skinless chicken breasts
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and diced
3 tbsp. water
2 tbsp. lime juice
2 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tbsp. Dijon style mustard
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 cubes chicken bouillon
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/4 tsp. dried thyme
_ 
Combine all ingredients except the chicken and pour into a shallow baking dish or sealable plastic bag. Add chicken and turn to coat. Cover and place in refrigerator to marinate for between 4 hours to overnight. Preheat grill. Remove chicken from marinade and pour marinade into a saucepan. Bring to a boil. Place chicken on grill cooking approximately 7 to 10 minutes per side (or until done), basting periodically with remaining marinade.

*Cacciatore
*_ 
2 1/2 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1/4 c. white wine
2 med. onions, sliced crosswise into 1/2-inch slices
2 med. tomatoes, sliced in half
1 (15 oz.) can tomato sauce
3 cloves roasted garlic
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. oregano
1/2 tsp. celery seeds
1/4 tsp. black pepper
2 bay leaves
Olive oil
Hot cooked spaghetti
Grated Parmesan cheese
_ 
Lightly brush chicken, tomatoes and onion slices with olive oil. Place chicken breasts on preheated grill and cook until about halfway done. Add onions and continue grilling. When the chicken and onion are almost done add the tomatoes to the grill. Finish grilling and remove from grill.
Chop onions finely and place in a large frying pan with mashed garlic cloves. Add chopped tomatoes, tomato sauce, salt, oregano, pepper, celery seeds and bay leaves. Simmer. When the mixture is hot add the chicken and white wine. Simmer on low for 20 minutes. Turn chicken occasionally. Serve over spaghetti and top with Parmesan cheese.


LAST ONE ON THESE  (my fingers hurt) :-)

*Beer-Marinated BBQ Chicken Tacos
MARINADE:
*_ 
1 c. dark Mexican beer 
2 tbsp. dark sesame oil
1 tbsp. finely chopped garlic
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1/4 tsp. cayenne
6 boneless, skinless chicken thighs, about 4 oz. each
_ 
To make the marinade: In a small bowl whisk together the marinade ingredients. Rinse the chicken thighs under cold water and pat dry with paper towels. Place them in a large, plastic resealable bag and pour in the marinade. Press the air out of the bag and seal tightly. Turn the bag to distribute the marinade, place the bag in a bowl, and refrigerate for 2 to 4 hours, turning the bag occasionally.
*GUACAMOLE:
*_ 
2 ripe avocados
1 tbsp. fresh lime juice
1/4 tsp. kosher salt
6 flour or corn tortillas,
6 to 7 inches in diameter
_


----------

